# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  موضوعی راجب تعهدی پزشکی

## Mehdi.j

سلام دوستان من اصلا به خوب بودن یا بد بودن تعهدی کاری ندارم خودم اگه دندون رو بیارم با کله میرم اما میخواستم موضوعی رو بگمخیلی ها دیدم تو سایتهای مشاور کنکور گفتن معلوم نیست امسال تعهدی داشته باشیم یا نه خواستم یه جواب بدم بهشون که اسم خودشون هم گذاشتن مشاور کنکورمن دیروز زنگ زدم سازمان سنجش همین رو پرسیدم مسول راهنماییش گفت اصلا این موضوع دست وزارت بهداشت نیست این مصوبه مجلس بوده سال 92 که از 94 اجرا شده تا زمانی هم که مجلس تصمیم دیگه ای نگیره ادامه داره بعدش خودم رفتم تو سایت مجلس حتی مصوبه هم دیدم ماله اون سال بود نوشته بود هر سال 30 درصد هم پزشکی ها هم تخصص ها باید تعهدی و بومی باشه

----------


## doctor Hastii

بچه ها من اگه رتبم به پزشکی یا دارو رسید که هیچی ولی اگه نرسید مطمئنم به تعهد میرسه رتبم به نظرتون پزشکی تعهد بهتره یاروانشناسی بالینی بخونم؟؟البته انشالله کار به اینجاها نرسه :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط doctor Mahdiyeh


بچه ها من اگه رتبم به پزشکی یا دارو رسید که هیچی ولی اگه نرسید مطمئنم به تعهد میرسه رتبم به نظرتون پزشکی تعهد بهتره یاروانشناسی بالینی بخونم؟؟البته انشالله کار به اینجاها نرسه


بستگی به علاقت داره.
به روانشناسی علاقه داری؟ درباره ش تحقیق کردی؟ پیشنهاد میکنم اول کتاب روانشناسی رشته انسانی رو بخون بعد تصمیم بگیر._

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام دوستان من اصلا به خوب بودن یا بد بودن تعهدی کاری ندارم خودم اگه دندون رو بیارم با کله میرم اما میخواستم موضوعی رو بگمخیلی ها دیدم تو سایتهای مشاور کنکور گفتن معلوم نیست امسال تعهدی داشته باشیم یا نه خواستم یه جواب بدم بهشون که اسم خودشون هم گذاشتن مشاور کنکورمن دیروز زنگ زدم سازمان سنجش همین رو پرسیدم مسول راهنماییش گفت اصلا این موضوع دست وزارت بهداشت نیست این مصوبه مجلس بوده سال 92 که از 94 اجرا شده تا زمانی هم که مجلس تصمیم دیگه ای نگیره ادامه داره بعدش خودم رفتم تو سایت مجلس حتی مصوبه هم دیدم ماله اون سال بود نوشته بود هر سال 30 درصد هم پزشکی ها هم تخصص ها باید تعهدی و بومی باشه


اینکه از اولشم معلوم بود.بخاطر نوع پذیرش از سال پیش همچین طرحی رو اوردن.شما رفتی پیش اونایی ک مشاور نبودن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mehdi.j

> اینکه از اولشم معلوم بود.بخاطر نوع پذیرش از سال پیش همچین طرحی رو اوردن.شما رفتی پیش اونایی ک مشاور نبودن


اخه داداش ما بعد کنکور انقد استرس داریمم که به هر ریسمان پوسیده ای چنگ میزنیم حالا این شد جریان من که دیدم یه بچه 5 ساله بیشتر میفهمه ازین مشاورا

----------


## Mehdi.j

> بچه ها من اگه رتبم به پزشکی یا دارو رسید که هیچی ولی اگه نرسید مطمئنم به تعهد میرسه رتبم به نظرتون پزشکی تعهد بهتره یاروانشناسی بالینی بخونم؟؟البته انشالله کار به اینجاها نرسه


به علاقت بستگی داره اما از بین تعهدیا من خودم نظر شخصیم اینکه اگه فقط دندون و بیارم میرم دارو و پزشکی تعهدیش خیلی داغونه اخه اجازه ادامه تحصیل که نداری همون پزشک عمومی میمونه ادم که اصلا ارزش نداره

----------


## doctor Hastii

> به علاقت بستگی داره اما از بین تعهدیا من خودم نظر شخصیم اینکه اگه فقط دندون و بیارم میرم دارو و پزشکی تعهدیش خیلی داغونه اخه اجازه ادامه تحصیل که نداری همون پزشک عمومی میمونه ادم که اصلا ارزش نداره


شما شرایط دندان تعهد رو میدونین؟؟حق با شماست شرایط دندون بهتره...راستی ببخشید وسط تایپیک شما سوال دیگه ای پرسیدم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mehdi.j

> شما شرایط دندان تعهد رو میدونین؟؟حق با شماست شرایط دندون بهتره...راستی ببخشید وسط تایپیک شما سوال دیگه ای پرسیدم


تاپیک ماله خودتونهشرایط دندون تعهدی مثل دارو و پزشکی عمومی تعهدیه اما فرقش اینکه با همون دکتری عمومیش ادم به اون پرستیژ که میخواد میرسه اما حق ادامه تحصیل نداره بعد درس هم باید تا 20 سال تو شهرستان ها یا بخش های خیلی محروم اون استانی که درس خوندی باید کار کنی در ضمن یه موضوع هست که خیلیا اشتباه گرفتن اینکه تعهدی اینجوری نیست که وزارت بهداشت بیاد اشتخدام رسمیت بکنه این حالت ماله کسایی هست که خودشون میرن تو بخش محروم های استان و استخدام میشن وگرنه تعهدی اصلا ربطی به استخدام نداره فقط بعد درس میگن شما خارج از این محدوده حق کار ندارین این رو خودم از اموزش وزارت بهداشت پرسیدم خیلی وقت پیش

----------


## asas

> تاپیک ماله خودتونهشرایط دندون تعهدی مثل دارو و پزشکی عمومی تعهدیه اما فرقش اینکه با همون دکتری عمومیش ادم به اون پرستیژ که میخواد میرسه اما حق ادامه تحصیل نداره بعد درس هم باید تا 20 سال تو شهرستان ها یا بخش های خیلی محروم اون استانی که درس خوندی باید کار کنی در ضمن یه موضوع هست که خیلیا اشتباه گرفتن اینکه تعهدی اینجوری نیست که وزارت بهداشت بیاد اشتخدام رسمیت بکنه این حالت ماله کسایی هست که خودشون میرن تو بخش محروم های استان و استخدام میشن وگرنه تعهدی اصلا ربطی به استخدام نداره فقط بعد درس میگن شما خارج از این محدوده حق کار ندارین این رو خودم از اموزش وزارت بهداشت پرسیدم خیلی وقت پیش


اره کاملا همینه.
به شما فقط در اون محدوده پروانه نظام پزشکی داده میشه.

----------


## Mehdi.j

> اره کاملا همینه.به شما فقط در اون محدوده پروانه نظام پزشکی داده میشه.


بعضی ها فک میکنن چون تعهدیه پسس تعهد استخدامم میدن من پرسیدم از شورای امزش وزاررت بهداشت میگفت اضلا ربطی نداره اینا بهم اما برا پزشکیا احتمال استخدام زیاده بعد درس بصورت قراردادی اگه همه شرایط رو داشته باشی

----------


## Qazale

_@mhnz_

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

منم با استارتر موافقم ولي به نظرم داروي تعهدي هم بد نيست ولي پزشكيش اصلا ارزش نداره
من ميگم اول دارو بعد دندون تعهدي....با اينكه خودم اصلا رشته داروسازي رو دوست ندارم اما اگر قرار باشه تو شهر محروم باشم دارو بهتر از دندون هست اخه توي داروخونه شما نياز نيست همش تو داروخانه باشي ولي براي دندون شما براي كاركردن هميشه بايد تو مطب باشي

----------


## aCe

ببخشید دوستان رشته های تعهدی فقط بومی استانه خودمونه یا مثلا من که خوزستانم احتمال داره تعهد اصفهان قبول بشم؟

----------


## asas

> منم با استارتر موافقم ولي به نظرم داروي تعهدي هم بد نيست ولي پزشكيش اصلا ارزش نداره
> من ميگم اول دارو بعد دندون تعهدي....با اينكه خودم اصلا رشته داروسازي رو دوست ندارم اما اگر قرار باشه تو شهر محروم باشم دارو بهتر از دندون هست اخه توي داروخونه شما نياز نيست همش تو داروخانه باشي ولي براي دندون شما براي كاركردن هميشه بايد تو مطب باشي


منم باهات در مورد دارو موافقم.داداشم و دامادمون توی مناطق محروم داروخونه دارن.کمتر از 10تومان در ماه در نمیاره. 
پزشکی هم حتی بد نیس.چون بعد 10 سال میتونی بری تخصص بخونی و اگه هدفت یادگرفتن باشه حتی خیلی هم بهتره چون خیلی از مسائلو در دوران طبابت تجربه میکنی و در تخصص خیلی به کارت میاد.هر چند که درامد بدی هم نداره.

----------


## asas

> ببخشید دوستان رشته های تعهدی فقط بومی استانه خودمونه یا مثلا من که خوزستانم احتمال داره تعهد اصفهان قبول بشم؟


منم همین سوال دارم اما فکر میکنم نمیشه.سنجشی ها خسیس تر از اینا هستن که بذارن بقیه جاها رو هم انتخاب کنی. ولی اصفهان رو خوب اومدی.اصفهان به معنای واقعی منطقه محروم نداره.

----------


## aCe

> منم همین سوال دارم اما فکر میکنم نمیشه.سنجشی ها خسیس تر از اینا هستن که بذارن بقیه جاها رو هم انتخاب کنی. ولی اصفهان رو خوب اومدی.اصفهان به معنای واقعی منطقه محروم نداره.


منم چشمم آب نمیخوره که بشه بقیه جاها رو زد احتمال زیاد بومی استان باشه ... ولی خوزستان تا دلت بخواد منطقه محروم داره  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## asas

> منم چشمم آب نمیخوره که بشه بقیه جاها رو زد احتمال زیاد بومی استان باشه ... ولی خوزستان تا دلت بخواد منطقه محروم داره


اره  خب اصفهان هم بش از حد ایالتی شده.بیش از 100 شهرداری توی یه استان!!! :Yahoo (77):  
از سیستم پاسخگویی سیجش میشه سوال کرداا

----------


## sis413

_میشه یکی کلن درمورد تعهدی توضیح بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

غير از استان خودتون هيچ استان ديگه اي رو نميتونيد براي تعهدي بزنيد درضمن تمام استان ها اين تعهدي رو دارن

----------


## asas

> _میشه یکی کلن درمورد تعهدی توضیح بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_


توضیح دادن بچه ها همین تاپیک
خلاصش:
سه برابر طول تحصیلت فقط درمحدوده تعیین شده توسط وزارت بهداشت حق طبابت داری که مسلما مناطق محروم هستن. در صورتی میتونی ادامه تحصیل بدی که نصف این سه برابرو توی اون منطقه خدمت کنی

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehdi.j


تاپیک ماله خودتونهشرایط دندون تعهدی مثل دارو و پزشکی عمومی تعهدیه اما فرقش اینکه با همون دکتری عمومیش ادم به اون پرستیژ که میخواد میرسه اما حق ادامه تحصیل نداره بعد درس هم باید تا 20 سال تو شهرستان ها یا بخش های خیلی محروم اون استانی که درس خوندی باید کار کنی


سوال من در مورد قسمت اخر جمله این دوستمون هست:ایا واقعا اینطور هست؟یعنی هر کسی بعد از پایان تحصیلاتش,صرفا محل خدمتش محدود به همون استانی که تحصیل کرده خواهد بود؟*

----------


## asas

> *
> سوال من در مورد قسمت اخر جمله این دوستمون هست:ایا واقعا اینطور هست؟یعنی هر کسی بعد از پایان تحصیلاتش,صرفا محل خدمتش محدود به همون استانی که تحصیل کرده خواهد بود؟*


بله قطعا و صددرصد
این سهمیه استانیه و نمیتونه برای جای دیگه صرف شه

----------


## Nima1220

یه سوال؟؟؟ اینایی که با تعهد وزارت بهداشت داروسازی قبول میشن اخر سر کارشون به کجا میکشه؟ یعنی دقیقا چیکار میکنم تو دورات تعهد کاریشون؟ مطمئنم مجوز ساخت داروخونه نمیدن

----------


## asas

> یه سوال؟؟؟ اینایی که با تعهد وزارت بهداشت داروسازی قبول میشن اخر سر کارشون به کجا میکشه؟ یعنی دقیقا چیکار میکنم تو دورات تعهد کاریشون؟ مطمئنم مجوز ساخت داروخونه نمیدن


من منطقه محروم زندگی میکنم.دامادمون به دلیل کمبود داروساز در چند روستا داروخونه زده.فک کنم جوابتو گرفتی. داروساز تعهدی هم باید بره توی روستاهایی که اونا میگن

----------


## Mehdi.j

> منم چشمم آب نمیخوره که بشه بقیه جاها رو زد احتمال زیاد بومی استان باشه ... ولی خوزستان تا دلت بخواد منطقه محروم داره


سلامتعهدی فقط برای استان بومیت هست اصلا نمیتونی کد رشته بومی استان دیگرو تو دفترچه بزنی بهت خطا میده

----------


## Mehdi.j

> *سوال من در مورد قسمت اخر جمله این دوستمون هست:ایا واقعا اینطور هست؟یعنی هر کسی بعد از پایان تحصیلاتش,صرفا محل خدمتش محدود به همون استانی که تحصیل کرده خواهد بود؟*


سلام داداشبله تعهدی وقتی میزنی بعد درس تا 21 سال باید تو منطقه محروم اون استان کار کنی نه خود مرکز استان مثلا برای همدان زده مناطق محرومش کبودراهنگ و رزن و چند جا دیگس

----------


## Amin ZD

> سلام داداشبله تعهدی وقتی میزنی بعد درس تا 21 سال باید تو منطقه محروم اون استان کار کنی نه خود مرکز استان مثلا برای همدان زده مناطق محرومش کبودراهنگ و رزن و چند جا دیگس


مثلا دکتره طرف...
یه مرسدس یا bmw میگیری هر روز. میری میای ، مگه کل همدان چن کیلومتره...
از رانندگیتم لذت میبری ، به همین سادگی به همین خوشمزگی

----------


## zahra99

بچه ها حالا  کسی که تعهدی میخونه نمیتونه بر خارج کشور؟؟

----------


## asas

> بچه ها حالا  کسی که تعهدی میخونه نمیتونه بر خارج کشور؟؟


میتونه بره ولی نه برای تحصیل چون مدرکی بهت داده نمیشه

----------


## Mehdi.j

> بچه ها حالا  کسی که تعهدی میخونه نمیتونه بر خارج کشور؟؟


ابجی زندانی که نیست میتونه بره اما تعهدیای ارتش اونم نمیتونن برن خخخاما مدرکی بهت نمیدن فقط میتونی برری سواحل تایلند تحقیق روی ماهی بال قرمز d:

----------


## mehrab98

سلام دوستان...
من واقعا گیر این تعهدیم لطفا یکی منو راهنمایی کنه... اولا ک از چ نهادی باید اطلاعات کاملو دربارش در اوورد؟؟؟
من فک میکردم استخدام وزارت بهداشت میشه طرف... 
خب اگه استخدام نمیشه یعنی باید بهش قاعدتا اجازه مطب بدن یا ب ی بیمارستان معرفیش کنن دیگه دیگه تو خیابون ک زیر انداز نمیندازه  :Yahoo (21):  درست نمیگم؟؟
بعد من برام خیلی مهمه بدونم مناطق محروم استان خودم (تهران) ک دانشگاه ایران تعهدیشو داره کجاها میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟... تو شهرای دیگه عمومی جواب میده اما واقعا نمیدونم اگه تعهدی بخونم تو تهران توی مناطق محرومش ی پزشک عمومی چقد میتونه درامد داشته باشه... اون همه درس نخونیم اخرسر هیچی ب هیچی...

----------


## asas

> سلام دوستان...
> من واقعا گیر این تعهدیم لطفا یکی منو راهنمایی کنه... اولا ک از چ نهادی باید اطلاعات کاملو دربارش در اوورد؟؟؟
> من فک میکردم استخدام وزارت بهداشت میشه طرف... 
> خب اگه استخدام نمیشه یعنی باید بهش قاعدتا اجازه مطب بدن یا ب ی بیمارستان معرفیش کنن دیگه دیگه تو خیابون ک زیر انداز نمیندازه  درست نمیگم؟؟
> بعد من برام خیلی مهمه بدونم مناطق محروم استان خودم (تهران) ک دانشگاه ایران تعهدیشو داره کجاها میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟... تو شهرای دیگه عمومی جواب میده اما واقعا نمیدونم اگه تعهدی بخونم تو تهران توی مناطق محرومش ی پزشک عمومی چقد میتونه درامد داشته باشه... اون همه درس نخونیم اخرسر هیچی ب هیچی...


هیچ فرقی نداره فقط پروانه طبابت رو توی اون منطقه میدن بهت.حق نداری جای دیگه مطب بزنی.خب طبیعتا میتونی استخدام هم شی بری توی بهداری همون روستا بعنوان پزشک خانواده و هم میتونی مطب بزنی

----------


## mehrab98

> هیچ فرقی نداره فقط پروانه طبابت رو توی اون منطقه میدن بهت.حق نداری جای دیگه مطب بزنی.خب طبیعتا میتونی استخدام هم شی بری توی بهداری همون روستا بعنوان پزشک خانواده و هم میتونی مطب بزنی


 :Yahoo (21):  روستا؟؟ تهران روستاش کجاس بخدا من تا حالا ندیدم.... من شنیدم پزشک خانواده بهش ماهی 14 15 تومن میدن راسته؟؟؟  کلا جمع بندیتون دربارش چیه؟؟ برای تهران خوبه؟؟
من شنیدم ک ایران امسال احتمالا داروسازی پذیرش داره... ب نظرتون امکان داره برا اونم تعهد بزارن؟

----------


## asas

> روستا؟؟ تهران روستاش کجاس بخدا من تا حالا ندیدم.... من شنیدم پزشک خانواده بهش ماهی 14 15 تومن میدن راسته؟؟؟  کلا جمع بندیتون دربارش چیه؟؟ برای تهران خوبه؟؟
> من شنیدم ک ایران امسال احتمالا داروسازی پذیرش داره... ب نظرتون امکان داره برا اونم تعهد بزارن؟


فک نکنم 14 تومان باشه ولی خوب میدن .من که باشم میرم .باید ببینین با روحیاتت میسازه یا نه.تا 11 سال هم نمیتونی ادامه تحصیل بدی.
اره احتمالش هس که واسه اونم تعهدی بزاره

----------


## Mehdi.j

> روستا؟؟ تهران روستاش کجاس بخدا من تا حالا ندیدم.... من شنیدم پزشک خانواده بهش ماهی 14 15 تومن میدن راسته؟؟؟  کلا جمع بندیتون دربارش چیه؟؟ برای تهران خوبه؟؟من شنیدم ک ایران امسال احتمالا داروسازی پذیرش داره... ب نظرتون امکان داره برا اونم تعهد بزارن؟


ایران از سال دیگه دندون و دارو پذیرش داره نه امسال خود رئیس دانشگاهش گفته بود شاید به امسال برسه اما تو سایت اموزش وزارت بهداشت تا الان که نزدهپزشک خانواده من دختر خالم داره کار میکنه با پزشکی عمومی ماهی 7 میگیره تازه هتعهدی هم نبوده این رقم هارو از کجا میارید 14 تومن ؟؟؟ بابا بیخیال داداش

----------


## mehrab98

> ایران از سال دیگه دندون و دارو پذیرش داره نه امسال خود رئیس دانشگاهش گفته بود شاید به امسال برسه اما تو سایت اموزش وزارت بهداشت تا الان که نزدهپزشک خانواده من دختر خالم داره کار میکنه با پزشکی عمومی ماهی 7 میگیره تازه هتعهدی هم نبوده این رقم هارو از کجا میارید 14 تومن ؟؟؟ بابا بیخیال داداش


عییی بخشکییی شانس... کاش امسال داشت... البته من ک معلوم نیس وضعیت امسالم..
دوست من اینو نگا کن... مال سال 91 عه!   الف - درآمد پزشکان خانواده ۹ میلیون تومان می‌شود  قرار بوده اونسال 9 تومن باشه الان ک 95! تازه ما ک قرار 6 7 سال دیگه اگ خدا بخواد فارغ شیم  :Yahoo (1): 
7 تومن کم نیس اما یکم عجیبه... من خودم تو تهران از ی پزشک شنیدم ک برای اینکه پزشکا حاضر شن برن تو منطقه محروم کار کنن برا پزشک خانواده تا 14 تومن هم میدن... حالا 14 یکم اغراق بوده شاید اما 8 9 تومن اوکیه ب نظرم...

----------


## mehrab98

> فک نکنم 14 تومان باشه ولی خوب میدن .من که باشم میرم .باید ببینین با روحیاتت میسازه یا نه.تا 11 سال هم نمیتونی ادامه تحصیل بدی.
> اره احتمالش هس که واسه اونم تعهدی بزاره


ببخشید دقیقا چی باید با روحیاتم بسازه؟؟  :Yahoo (1):  پزشک عمومی ک دیگه روحیه نمیخواد... البته این ادامه تحصیلش ی مقدار بده!

----------


## Mehdi.j

> عییی بخشکییی شانس... کاش امسال داشت... البته من ک معلوم نیس وضعیت امسالم..دوست من اینو نگا کن... مال سال 91 عه!   الف - درآمد پزشکان خانواده ۹ میلیون تومان می‌شود  قرار بوده اونسال 9 تومن باشه الان ک 95! تازه ما ک قرار 6 7 سال دیگه اگ خدا بخواد فارغ شیم 7 تومن کم نیس اما یکم عجیبه... من خودم تو تهران از ی پزشک شنیدم ک برای اینکه پزشکا حاضر شن برن تو منطقه محروم کار کنن برا پزشک خانواده تا 14 تومن هم میدن... حالا 14 یکم اغراق بوده شاید اما 8 9 تومن اوکیه ب نظرم...


اره داداش 8-9 تومن هست اما 14 مطمئنم نیست حالا ما قبول بشیم تو بگو 5 تومن d:

----------


## mehrab98

اقا من خیلییی مرددم... با هر تخمین رتبه ای میزنم رتبمو میزنه 1000تا 1500 ... منطقه 1 ام... سال اولمه نمیدونم بمونم یا اگه رتبم خورد برم تعهدی.... تعهدی اون چیز رویایی ک من میخوام نیست...!! واقعیت خودمم نمیدونم چی دقیقا برای زندگیم میخوام.اگه ب خودم بود عاشق این بودم دارو تهران بخونم.

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehdi.j


سلام داداشبله تعهدی وقتی میزنی بعد درس تا 21 سال باید تو منطقه محروم اون استان کار کنی نه خود مرکز استان مثلا برای همدان زده مناطق محرومش کبودراهنگ و رزن و چند جا دیگس


سلام 
خیلی لطف کردین جواب دادین.
نگرانی من این بود که نکنه بخاطر مازاد بودن نیرو در یک استان, از اون فرد , در جاهای دیگری از کشور فرضا در استان های دیگه استفاده بشه ,که جوابم رو گرفتم*

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> *
> سلام 
> خیلی لطف کردین جواب دادین.
> نگرانی من این بود که نکنه بخاطر مازاد بودن نیرو در یک استان, از اون فرد , در جاهای دیگری از کشور فرضا در استان های دیگه استفاده بشه ,که جوابم رو گرفتم*


پس استان دیگه ای نمیفرستن؟

----------


## asas

> پس استان دیگه ای نمیفرستن؟


نه دیگه .

----------


## Nikolai

باید سه برابر دوران تحصیل عمومیت کار کنی اونم تو مناطق محرومه استانت جایی که نه برقه نه آبه نه تلفن!!!!!!!!! سه در هفت می شه بیست و یک سال خدمت!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asas

> باید سه برابر دوران تحصیل عمومیت کار کنی اونم تو مناطق محرومه استانت جایی که نه برقه نه آبه نه تلفن!!!!!!!!! سه در هفت می شه بیست و یک سال خدمت!!!!!!!!!


وااا. نه بابا.دیگه همه چی هست.حتی اینترنت هم داره همه جا.

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> سلام دوستان من اصلا به خوب بودن یا بد بودن تعهدی کاری ندارم خودم اگه دندون رو بیارم با کله میرم اما میخواستم موضوعی رو بگمخیلی ها دیدم تو سایتهای مشاور کنکور گفتن معلوم نیست امسال تعهدی داشته باشیم یا نه خواستم یه جواب بدم بهشون که اسم خودشون هم گذاشتن مشاور کنکورمن دیروز زنگ زدم سازمان سنجش همین رو پرسیدم مسول راهنماییش گفت اصلا این موضوع دست وزارت بهداشت نیست این مصوبه مجلس بوده سال 92 که از 94 اجرا شده تا زمانی هم که مجلس تصمیم دیگه ای نگیره ادامه داره بعدش خودم رفتم تو سایت مجلس حتی مصوبه هم دیدم ماله اون سال بود نوشته بود هر سال 30 درصد هم پزشکی ها هم تخصص ها باید تعهدی و بومی باشه


یادمه یکی از بچه ها @joozef یه تاپیکی راجع به تعهد زده بود- اطلاعات خوبی گذاشته بود اونجا

----------


## Nikolai

> وااا. نه بابا.دیگه همه چی هست.حتی اینترنت هم داره همه جا.


باشه باشه همینی که تو می گی اینترنت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikolai

آها راستی این چیزیم که من گفتم سه برابر دوران تحصیل عمومی چیزی نیس که از خودم در آورده باشم خودتون می تونین تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته سال قبل سنجش ببینین

----------


## asas

> باشه باشه همینی که تو می گی اینترنت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


من خودم منطقه محروم بزرگ شدم. اینترنت پرسرعت عادی ترین چیز توی این مناطقه.

----------


## Nikolai

> من خودم منطقه محروم بزرگ شدم. اینترنت پرسرعت عادی ترین چیز توی این مناطقه.


فک کنم مناطق محروم و با منطقه 2 و 3 اشتبا گرفتی

----------


## asas

> فک کنم مناطق محروم و با منطقه 2 و 3 اشتبا گرفتی


خب غیر از منطقه 3 دیگه منطقه دیگه ای هم هست؟

----------


## Nikolai

> خب غیر از منطقه 3 دیگه منطقه دیگه ای هم هست؟


به دفترچه انتخاب رشته مراجعه کن

----------


## asas

> به دفترچه انتخاب رشته مراجعه کن


خب تو که میدونی بگو تا مراجعه نکنم دیگه.
منطقه محروم منطقه محرومه.عنوان منطقه 3 به همین معنیه

----------


## Nikolai

> خب تو که میدونی بگو تا مراجعه نکنم دیگه.
> منطقه محروم منطقه محرومه.عنوان منطقه 3 به همین معنیه


داداش جان باور کن الان نصفه شبه :Yahoo (110): وگرنه خودم مراجعه می کردم برات اسکرین شات می زاشتم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## jarvis

*منطقه محروم که میگن منظورشون مرز میرجاوه نیست که!!!*

----------


## Nikolai

> *منطقه محروم که میگن منظورشون مرز میرجاوه نیست که!!!*


پس بگو کجاس داداش :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mehdi.j

> *منطقه محروم که میگن منظورشون مرز میرجاوه نیست که!!!*


ایول خیلی باحال بود مرز میرجاوه d:
 داداش قله حسن خان کنار شهریار هم منطقه 3 حساب میشه کلا تقسیم بندیاشون یکم قاطیه

----------


## asas

> ایول خیلی باحال بود مرز میرجاوه d:
>  داداش قله حسن خان کنار شهریار هم منطقه 3 حساب میشه کلا تقسیم بندیاشون یکم قاطیه


اره تقسیم بندیشون که اصلا حساب درستی نداره.مثلا من یه منطقه محروم میشناسم فقط رئیس جمهور نداره

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Devil May Cry


پس بگو کجاس داداش


عزیزم منظور کیفیت خدمات، دانشگاه،جاده ها،کار و ... در منطقه محروم نامیدن موثره . مثلا الان شهریار که تو استا تهرانه منطقه 3 است!
پس وقتی میگن منطقه 3 یعنی این نه که آب و گاز ندارن. مثلا اینترنت دارن ولی 4g نیست!!!!*

----------


## asas

> *
> عزیزم منظور کیفیت خدمات، دانشگاه،جاده ها،کار و ... در منطقه محروم نامیدن موثره . مثلا الان شهریار که تو استا تهرانه منطقه 3 است!
> پس وقتی میگن منطقه 3 یعنی این نه که آب و گاز ندارن. مثلا اینترنت دارن ولی 4g نیست!!!!*


اره دقیقا همینطوره.
خیلیا فکر میکنن منطقه محروم یعنی یه چیزی شبیه افغانستان در صورتی که بعضیاشون در استانه شهر شدن هستن

----------


## Nikolai

> *
> عزیزم منظور کیفیت خدمات، دانشگاه،جاده ها،کار و ... در منطقه محروم نامیدن موثره . مثلا الان شهریار که تو استا تهرانه منطقه 3 است!
> پس وقتی میگن منطقه 3 یعنی این نه که آب و گاز ندارن. مثلا اینترنت دارن ولی 4g نیست!!!!*


بابا بی خیال دادا مناطق محروم بد بختا اصلا بیمارستان ندارن ی جایی دارن به اسمه خانه بهداشت که اونم فقط ی روستا داره روستا هایه بغل دستی باید برا درمان از روستایه خودشون پاشن برن اونجا وضعیته مدرسه هم همینجوره

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Devil May Cry


بابا بی خیال دادا مناطق محروم بد بختا اصلا بیمارستان ندارن ی جایی دارن به اسمه خانه بهداشت که اونم فقط ی روستا داره روستا هایه بغل دستی باید برا درمان از روستایه خودشون پاشن برن اونجا وضعیته مدرسه هم همینجوره


داداش من شهر ما همین الان محروم محسوب میشه ولی:
1- شهرستانه و فرمانداری ویژه است (دومین شهر بزرگ استانه)
2- دو تا بیمارستان داره (امام خمینی و تامین اجتماعی)
3- دوتا پادگان بزرگ نظامی داره
4- یه زندانم داریم
5- اینترنت و تلفن و گاز و جاده و ماشین و ترمینال و اینام داریم
6- یه شهرک صنعتی داریم
7- بگم بازم!؟!*

----------


## Nikolai

> *
> داداش من شهر ما همین الان محروم محسوب میشه ولی:
> 1- شهرستانه و فرمانداری ویژه است (دومین شهر بزرگ استانه)
> 2- دو تا بیمارستان داره (امام خمینی و تامین اجتماعی)
> 3- دوتا پادگان بزرگ نظامی داره
> 4- یه زندانم داریم
> 5- اینترنت و تلفن و گاز و جاده و ماشین و ترمینال و اینام داریم
> 6- یه شهرک صنعتی داریم
> 7- بگم بازم!؟!*


خب شما منطقه 2 حساب می شین درست می گم؟؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Devil May Cry


خب شما منطقه 2 حساب می شین درست می گم؟؟


منطقه 3*

----------


## sara_m

استانتون رو بگید

مثلا مناطق محروم  اصفهان:

کویرات اصفهان آران و بیدگل
زواره اصفهان اردستان
جرقویه سفلی اصفهان اصفهان
جرقویه علیا اصفهان اصفهان
چنارود اصفهان چادگان
پادنا اصفهان سمیرم
مرکزی اصفهان سمیرم
بوئین و میاندشت اصفهان فریدن
انارک اصفهان نائین
خوروبیابانک اصفهان نائین


یه جورایی انگار همون منطقه3 رو میگن

(همین الان سرچ کردم)

----------


## Nikolai

> *
> منطقه 3*


شهرستان ما که خودمون نمی شینیم پدر بزرگ اینا هستن وضش از این بد تره ولی منطقه 2 حساب می شه :Yahoo (110): البته به نظر من سهمیه مناطق تاثیر آنچنانی نداره تاثیر آنچنانی مال سهمیه جانبازیه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Nikolai

> استانتون رو بگید
> 
> مثلا مناطق محروم  اصفهان:
> 
> کویرات اصفهان آران و بیدگل
> زواره اصفهان اردستان
> جرقویه سفلی اصفهان اصفهان
> جرقویه علیا اصفهان اصفهان
> چنارود اصفهان چادگان
> ...


من فک می کنم تو دفترچه سنجش ی جدولی بود اسمه همه جاهایه محروم و گفته بود :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mehrab98

> استانتون رو بگید
> 
> مثلا مناطق محروم  اصفهان:
> 
> کویرات اصفهان آران و بیدگل
> زواره اصفهان اردستان
> جرقویه سفلی اصفهان اصفهان
> جرقویه علیا اصفهان اصفهان
> چنارود اصفهان چادگان
> ...



شما ازون pdf ک تو نت هست گفتین درسته؟؟
مال تهرانو دیدم خوب بود ب نظرم... شهریار و فیروزکوه و ساوجبلاغ! حالا شهریار و فیروزکوه خوبه... ولی ساوجبلاغو نمیدونم نرفتم تا حالا!! ولی خب ی چیزی الان تو خود اینا میشه کار کرد یا باید بری روستاهای اطرافشون؟؟؟ شهریار میدونم روستا زیاد داره... و جاهاش خوفه!

----------


## asas

> شما ازون pdf ک تو نت هست گفتین درسته؟؟
> مال تهرانو دیدم خوب بود ب نظرم... شهریار و فیروزکوه و ساوجبلاغ! حالا شهریار و فیروزکوه خوبه... ولی ساوجبلاغو نمیدونم نرفتم تا حالا!! ولی خب ی چیزی الان تو خود اینا میشه کار کرد یا باید بری روستاهای اطرافشون؟؟؟ شهریار میدونم روستا زیاد داره... و جاهاش خوفه!


 روستاهای اطرافش.

----------


## sara_m

> شما ازون pdf ک تو نت هست گفتین درسته؟؟
> مال تهرانو دیدم خوب بود ب نظرم... شهریار و فیروزکوه و ساوجبلاغ! حالا شهریار و فیروزکوه خوبه... ولی ساوجبلاغو نمیدونم نرفتم تا حالا!! ولی خب ی چیزی الان تو خود اینا میشه کار کرد یا باید بری روستاهای اطرافشون؟؟؟ شهریار میدونم روستا زیاد داره... و جاهاش خوفه!



اره از همون دیدم
کلا جایی میفرستن که نیاز داشته باشن.. همون روستاها ..

----------


## mehrab98

> اره از همون دیدم
> کلا جایی میفرستن که نیاز داشته باشن.. همون روستاها ..


 خب پس دیگه خیلی وضع خرابه... بیگاری نیس ک بابا... من همه امیدم ب قبولی تو این بود.. احتمال خیلی زیاد اینو قبولم... جهنم یسال دیگه سختی میکشم اما ی چیز درست درمون قبول میشم ک هم خودم راضی باشمو و پرستیژ داشته باشه هم خودم اقای خودم باشم و البته بتونم ادامه تحصیل بدم... روستا ها پزشک نیاز دارن اما اینکه فقط بری تو روستا کار کنی یکم جالب نمیاد ب نظرم.

----------


## sara_m

> خب پس دیگه خیلی وضع خرابه... بیگاری نیس ک بابا... من همه امیدم ب قبولی تو این بود.. احتمال خیلی زیاد اینو قبولم... جهنم یسال دیگه سختی میکشم اما ی چیز درست درمون قبول میشم ک هم خودم راضی باشمو و پرستیژ داشته باشه هم خودم اقای خودم باشم و البته بتونم ادامه تحصیل بدم... روستا ها پزشک نیاز دارن اما اینکه فقط بری تو روستا کار کنی یکم جالب نمیاد ب نظرم.



ادامه نحصیلشم بعد از 10 ساله.نمیدونم بشه مطب زد یا نه  ولی بنظرم دندونش می ارزه

به هرحال شرایط خاص خودشو داره بنظر منم تعهد دادن سخته..

----------


## mehrab98

> ادامه نحصیلشم بعد از 10 ساله.نمیدونم بشه مطب زد یا نه  ولی بنظرم دندونش می ارزه
> 
> به هرحال شرایط خاص خودشو داره بنظر منم تعهد دادن سخته..


اره میدونم... اما کی میدونه بعد 10 سال چی پیش میاد؟؟؟؟؟ خیلی مسخرس .... این یعنی ک تو فقط تو مثلا فلان منطقه دکتری خارج اون ب عنوان هویجم نمیتونی فعالیت کنی.. چون من شنیدم اصلا مدرکی بهت داده نمیشه تا پایان تعهدت.
دندون ک تهران نداره... اما شهرستانایی ک دارن کسایی ک میتونن برن خیلی خوبه... خیلیییی بهتر از پزشکیه... چون ادامه تحصیل تو دندون و دارو عملا معنا نداره... اما پزشک عمومی اونم تا 7 سال دیگه ک ما فارغ التحصیل شیم مگه چقد پرستیژ و اصلا کارکرد داره؟؟ من پزشکی شهرستان دورم قبول میشم احتمالا مثل ایلام کردستان زابل و ... ولی پزشکی اصلا ارزش و فایده نداره پاشی بری شهرستان!!! وقتی با یسال خوندن بیشتر میتونی استان خودت یا شهرای اطراف بری ک برای زندگی خیلی راحت تر باشی تو دوران دانشجوییت.
 چرا ب خودت سختی ندی ک حداقل 9 سالت تو شهرستانای خدا میدونه کجا بیخود و تحت فشار بره..!! البته این نظر شخصی منه.... الان ی سریا شاید بگن نه اگ عشق ب پزشکی باشه طرف میره! ولی ب نظرم باید یکم معقول بش نگا کرد.
خب پس انتخاب اخر دارو کرجه!! اگه اونو قبول نشم میرم برا 96!!!   :Yahoo (2):

----------


## sara_m

> اره میدونم... اما کی میدونه بعد 10 سال چی پیش میاد؟؟؟؟؟ خیلی مسخرس .... این یعنی ک تو فقط تو مثلا فلان منطقه دکتری خارج اون ب عنوان هویجم نمیتونی فعالیت کنی.. چون من شنیدم اصلا مدرکی بهت داده نمیشه تا پایان تعهدت.
> دندون ک تهران نداره... اما شهرستانایی ک دارن کسایی ک میتونن برن خیلی خوبه... خیلیییی بهتر از پزشکیه... چون ادامه تحصیل تو دندون و دارو عملا معنا نداره... اما پزشک عمومی اونم تا 7 سال دیگه ک ما فارغ التحصیل شیم مگه چقد پرستیژ و اصلا کارکرد داره؟؟ من پزشکی شهرستان دورم قبول میشم احتمالا مثل ایلام کردستان زابل و ... ولی پزشکی اصلا ارزش و فایده نداره پاشی بری شهرستان!!! وقتی با یسال خوندن بیشتر میتونی استان خودت یا شهرای اطراف بری ک برای زندگی خیلی راحت تر باشی تو دوران دانشجوییت.
>  چرا ب خودت سختی ندی ک حداقل 9 سالت تو شهرستانای خدا میدونه کجا بیخود و تحت فشار بره..!! البته این نظر شخصی منه.... الان ی سریا شاید بگن نه اگ عشق ب پزشکی باشه طرف میره! ولی ب نظرم باید یکم معقول بش نگا کرد.
> خب پس انتخاب اخر دارو کرجه!! اگه اونو قبول نشم میرم برا 96!!!


اره ارزششو داره یک سال دیگه بخونی

ولی ان شاالله که بیاری

----------


## asas

> اره میدونم... اما کی میدونه بعد 10 سال چی پیش میاد؟؟؟؟؟ خیلی مسخرس .... این یعنی ک تو فقط تو مثلا فلان منطقه دکتری خارج اون ب عنوان هویجم نمیتونی فعالیت کنی.. چون من شنیدم اصلا مدرکی بهت داده نمیشه تا پایان تعهدت.
> دندون ک تهران نداره... اما شهرستانایی ک دارن کسایی ک میتونن برن خیلی خوبه... خیلیییی بهتر از پزشکیه... چون ادامه تحصیل تو دندون و دارو عملا معنا نداره... اما پزشک عمومی اونم تا 7 سال دیگه ک ما فارغ التحصیل شیم مگه چقد پرستیژ و اصلا کارکرد داره؟؟ من پزشکی شهرستان دورم قبول میشم احتمالا مثل ایلام کردستان زابل و ... ولی پزشکی اصلا ارزش و فایده نداره پاشی بری شهرستان!!! وقتی با یسال خوندن بیشتر میتونی استان خودت یا شهرای اطراف بری ک برای زندگی خیلی راحت تر باشی تو دوران دانشجوییت.
>  چرا ب خودت سختی ندی ک حداقل 9 سالت تو شهرستانای خدا میدونه کجا بیخود و تحت فشار بره..!! البته این نظر شخصی منه.... الان ی سریا شاید بگن نه اگ عشق ب پزشکی باشه طرف میره! ولی ب نظرم باید یکم معقول بش نگا کرد.
> خب پس انتخاب اخر دارو کرجه!! اگه اونو قبول نشم میرم برا 96!!!


کرج؟ چرا استانهای دیگه رو نمیزنی؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

پس دارو و دندان تعهدی خوبه؟*mehrab98@*

----------


## pouria98

> پس دارو و دندان تعهدی خوبه؟*mehrab98@*


نظر شخصیم:
به هیچ عنوان

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> نظر شخصیم:
> به هیچ عنوان


دلیل مختصرومفید؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pouria98

> دلیل مختصرومفید؟؟


برده داری بعد از 6 الی 7 سال درس خوندن
?ok  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> برده داری بعد از 6 الی 7 سال درس خوندن
> ?ok


ادامه تحصیل تو دندون و دارو ؟؟ :Yahoo (35): 

بعد تو اسنان خودمونه و راستش شنیدم درآمدشم  خوبه :Yahoo (110): 
نظرت؟

----------


## rezagmi

> ببخشید دوستان رشته های تعهدی فقط بومی استانه خودمونه یا مثلا من که خوزستانم احتمال داره تعهد اصفهان قبول بشم؟


صرفا استان خودتون رو میتونید انتخاب کنید

----------


## mehrab98

> پس دارو و دندان تعهدی خوبه؟*mehrab98@*


بله ب نظرم برای هر استانی جز تهران و مثلا تبریز و اصفهان ک شهرای پیشرفته تری! هستن خوب نیس... چون همه در حال پسرفت و تکاپو هستن خرج زندگی بالاس! ولی برای سایر شهرا کاملا اوکیه... دندون و دارو ادامه تحصیل نداره عملا!! چون تقریبا 90 درصد افراد بخصوص برای تعهدی رفتن کارشون اوکیه... پولشم نسبت ب شهر زندگیت قاعدتا خوبه..

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام دوستان...
> من واقعا گیر این تعهدیم لطفا یکی منو راهنمایی کنه... اولا ک از چ نهادی باید اطلاعات کاملو دربارش در اوورد؟؟؟
> من فک میکردم استخدام وزارت بهداشت میشه طرف... 
> خب اگه استخدام نمیشه یعنی باید بهش قاعدتا اجازه مطب بدن یا ب ی بیمارستان معرفیش کنن دیگه دیگه تو خیابون ک زیر انداز نمیندازه  درست نمیگم؟؟
> بعد من برام خیلی مهمه بدونم مناطق محروم استان خودم (تهران) ک دانشگاه ایران تعهدیشو داره کجاها میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟... تو شهرای دیگه عمومی جواب میده اما واقعا نمیدونم اگه تعهدی بخونم تو تهران توی مناطق محرومش ی پزشک عمومی چقد میتونه درامد داشته باشه... اون همه درس نخونیم اخرسر هیچی ب هیچی...


بیمارستان هم نباشه خانه بهداشت هست میفرستن اونجا

----------


## mehrab98

> بیمارستان هم نباشه خانه بهداشت هست میفرستن اونجا


تو تهران من خانه بهداشت ندیدم تا حالا  :Yahoo (21):  ... اخه الان تو تهران با وجود این همه بیمارستان پیشرفته و پزشکای عالی فراوون کی میره پیش عمومی؟؟؟ برای تهران جالب نیس..

----------


## rezagmi

> روستا؟؟ تهران روستاش کجاس بخدا من تا حالا ندیدم.... من شنیدم پزشک خانواده بهش ماهی 14 15 تومن میدن راسته؟؟؟  کلا جمع بندیتون دربارش چیه؟؟ برای تهران خوبه؟؟
> من شنیدم ک ایران امسال احتمالا داروسازی پذیرش داره... ب نظرتون امکان داره برا اونم تعهد بزارن؟


ماکزیمم دریافتی ی پزشک عمومی که دیدم به 10 تومن نمی رسید هم مطب داشت هم بیمارستان کارمیکرد کارانه میگرفت .فیش حقوق 2.5 تومن :Yahoo (112): 4 5 تومن هم کارانه میگرفت با 20 و اندی سال سابقه طبابت :Yahoo (4): 
این اعداد نجومی رو از کجاتون در میارید؟؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## mehrab98

> ماکزیمم دریافتی ی پزشک عمومی که دیدم به 10 تومن نمی رسید هم مطب داشت هم بیمارستان کارمیکرد کارانه میگرفت .فیش حقوق 2.5 تومن4 5 تومن هم کارانه میگرفت با 20 و اندی سال سابقه طبابت
> این اعداد نجومی رو از کجاتون در میارید؟؟



جواب یکی از دوستانو با ی لینک خبر در سال 91 دادم... ک وزارت بهداشت قرار بود اونسال حقوق پزشکای خانواده رو 9 تومن اعلام کنه و الان 95!!! منم شنیدم فقط از جاییم در نیاوردم... !!!

----------


## rezagmi

> عییی بخشکییی شانس... کاش امسال داشت... البته من ک معلوم نیس وضعیت امسالم..
> دوست من اینو نگا کن... مال سال 91 عه!   الف - درآمد پزشکان خانواده ۹ میلیون تومان می‌شود  قرار بوده اونسال 9 تومن باشه الان ک 95! تازه ما ک قرار 6 7 سال دیگه اگ خدا بخواد فارغ شیم 
> 7 تومن کم نیس اما یکم عجیبه... من خودم تو تهران از ی پزشک شنیدم ک برای اینکه پزشکا حاضر شن برن تو منطقه محروم کار کنن برا پزشک خانواده تا 14 تومن هم میدن... حالا 14 یکم اغراق بوده شاید اما 8 9 تومن اوکیه ب نظرم...


آره 17 تومن هم داده بودن اما جایی بود که با الاغ از گردنه رد میشد میرفت روستا سه ماه به سه ماه هم خونه شون نمی اومد یعنی امکان اومدن نبود روستای مذکور آب و برق و گاز و تلفن و اینا رو هم نداشت

----------


## rezagmi

> تو تهران من خانه بهداشت ندیدم تا حالا  ... اخه الان تو تهران با وجود این همه بیمارستان پیشرفته و پزشکای عالی فراوون کی میره پیش عمومی؟؟؟ برای تهران جالب نیس..


سیستم ارجاع اجرا بشه متخصص نمیتونه مستقیم بیمار بگیره :Yahoo (4): باید عمومی معرفی بده
+تهران هم جاهای محروم داره جاهایی که از مرزها محروم تر هستند 2 3 کیلومتر از تهران برو بیرون....شهرهای اطراف تهران زیر قدرت نمایی خود تهران کمر خم کردن
دکتر هاشمی:
در ابتدای فعالیت در وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی، تلاش و تأکیدم بر ارائه خدمات مناسب به مناطق محروم، دوردست و مرزی بود اما شاید باور کردن این موضوع دشوار باشد که حالا بررسی شرایط نشان می‌دهد شهرستان‌های اطراف تهران از نظر خدمات بهداشتی و درمانی، محروم‌تر از برخی نقاط محروم و مرزی کشور هستند.
چنین مناطقی در اطراف تهران در حالی شکل گرفته است که طی ٢٣ ماه فعـالیت دولت یازدهم، به این نقـاط و ســاکنان آنهـا بی‌توجه نبوده‌ایم و همکارانم در قالب طرح تحول نظام سلامت توانسته‌اند کیفیت هتلینگ مراکز درمانی را ارتقاء داده و پزشکان را  در مناطق مختلف شهری و روستایی استقرار دهند. همچنین مراکز بهداشتی و درمانی نیز توسعه یافته‌اند اما رشد ناموزون جمعیت و عدم توازن امکانات با نیازها، مشکلات فراوانی را در این مناطق رقم زده است.
اکنون در اطراف شهر تهران، به ازاء هر ١٠٠ هزار نفر یک تخت بیمارستانی هم وجود ندارد؛ ضمن این‌که تعداد مراکز بهداشتی نیز اندک است و فعالیت‌های آنها تنها تا ظهر هر روز انجام می‌شود. چنین وضعیتی به واقع مناسب تهران به عنوان پایتخت کشور نیست.
امیدوارم با افزایش هماهنگی‌های بین بخشی و همکاری بیشتر خیرین و بخش خصوصی با دولت، بتوانیم ضمن گسترش مراکز بهداشتی و درمانی، خدمات مؤثرتری به ساکنان این مناطق ارائه دهیم.

----------


## rezagmi

> وااا. نه بابا.دیگه همه چی هست.حتی اینترنت هم داره همه جا.


آره ارواح رفتگان وزیر بهداشت

----------


## asas

> آره ارواح رفتگان وزیر بهداشت


استان شما رو نمیدونم ولی استان ما منطقه محرومی که در فکر شماست وجود نداره.

----------


## rezagmi

> خب غیر از منطقه 3 دیگه منطقه دیگه ای هم هست؟


عمو!!منطقه محروم تعریف داره!!!! که بر اساس ضریب نفوذ زیرساختهای آب برق گاز تلفن جاده آسفالت راه خاکی مراکز درمانی توسعه انسانی و.... عنوان میشه
اون منطقه یک و دو و سه بر حسب محرومیت آموزشی عنوان شده تا نبود معلمی مثل علی کرامت تو فلان شهر کوچیک جبران بشه و ربطی به این منطقه محروم که بحث وزارت بهداشت و دولت هست نداره مثلا شهر هشترود منطقه 3 هست ولی محروم نیست فلان روستا منطقه 3 آموزشی هست و محروم هم هست چون آب نداره برق قول گرفتن ولی اقدامی ندیدن خط تلفنشون آنتن دهی نداره و..

----------


## rezagmi

> استان شما رو نمیدونم ولی استان ما منطقه محرومی که در فکر شماست وجود نداره.


کدوم استانی؟؟بگو تا به مناطق حروم استانت معرفیت کنم :Yahoo (16):

----------


## mehrab98

> کدوم استانی؟؟بگو تا به مناطق حروم استانت معرفیت کنم


الان مال تهران کجاس؟

----------


## asas

> عمو!!منطقه محروم تعریف داره!!!! که بر اساس ضریب نفوذ زیرساختهای آب برق گاز تلفن جاده آسفالت راه خاکی مراکز درمانی توسعه انسانی و.... عنوان میشه
> اون منطقه یک و دو و سه بر حسب محرومیت آموزشی عنوان شده تا نبود معلمی مثل علی کرامت تو فلان شهر کوچیک جبران بشه و ربطی به این منطقه محروم که بحث وزارت بهداشت و دولت هست نداره مثلا شهر هشترود منطقه 3 هست ولی محروم نیست فلان روستا منطقه 3 آموزشی هست و محروم هم هست چون آب نداره برق قول گرفتن ولی اقدامی ندیدن خط تلفنشون آنتن دهی نداره و..


مشکلت اینه که شنیدی این چیزا رو ولی من دارم زندگی میکنم تو این مناطق. منطقه ما محرومه و تنها کمبودی که الان داریم یه دانشگاه و بیمارستان بزرگه.

----------


## rezagmi

> الان مال تهران کجاس؟

----------


## rezagmi

> مشکلت اینه که شنیدی این چیزا رو ولی من دارم زندگی میکنم تو این مناطق. منطقه ما محرومه و تنها کمبودی که الان داریم یه دانشگاه و بیمارستان بزرگه.


شهر منم دانشگاه نداره بیمارستان بزرگ نداره ولی فرمانداری ویژه هست :Yahoo (35):

----------


## خوبه

به نظرمن این رشته های تعهدی خیلیم بد نیس.مگه اینایی که استخدام آموزش و پرورش میشن وضعشون چطوریه؟اونا رو هم چندین سال میرفستن جایی که محرومه تازه باحقوق خیلی پایین.بعد شما میگین پزشکی ارزش نداره؟یا اینایی که تازه استخدام میشن باید حدود ۷,۸سال یا بیشتر برن هرجا که اداره میگه که خوب همون شهرای کوچیک و محرومه.
اصلا بیاید یکم منطقی باشیم.من توی شهر مشهد زندگی میکنم .شهری که از زمین و آسمون دکتر و داروخونه میریزه.دیگه جوری شده که داره تعداد دکترها و داروخونه ها از سوپری و سبزی فروشی و نونوایی بیشتر میشه.البته در بعضی مناطق شهر دقیقا همینطوره.خوب آیا با این روند افزایش دکتر آیا به نفعمه که شهر خودم بشم متخصص؟من ۳سال توی یکی از شهرستانهای محروم استان هم زندگی کردم.اونجا یه کارشناس مامایی ساده اندازه یه متخصص تو مشهد درآمد داشت.پزشکای عمومیش ۴,۵تا بودن که حسابی کاسبی میکردن.۲تا داروخونه داشت کلا که با اینکه مجوز شبانه روزی نداشتن و روزانه بودن,اما شبانه روزی باز بودن و تو این ۳سال من هیچوقت ندیدم که بسته باشن.دکتراشونم اکثرا نبودن .یکی شون که مال همون شهر بود تقریبا نصف شهرو خریده بود +کلی ملک و املاک تو مشهد.اونجا متخصص نمیومد.حتی رییس مرکز بهداشتشم که مال مشهد بود وماهی ۱۰ تومان بهش میدادن همش دنبال رفتن بود.همین نبود متخصص باعث شده بود که پزشکاشون و دندون پزشکا حسابی کاسبی کنن.حتی بیشتر از خیلی متخصصای مشهد.شهر بزرگتری که نزدیک اونجا بود ونیم ساعت فاصله داشت با اونجا یدونه متخصص زنان داشت.اینقدر این خانوم مریض داشت که زندگیش از هم پاشیده بود.از ۲,۳تا شهر اطراف میومدن پیشش.شبانه روزی کار میکرد.در ضمن این شهرایی که گفتم خیلی محروم و بدمسیر هم نبودنا.فقط خوب امکانات یه شهر بزرگو نداشتن.این شهر دورترین شهرستان استان بود که با مشهد ۳,۵ساعت فاصله داشت.حالا اگه شما یه شهر یا روستایی برید که۱ساعت فاصله داشته باشه باشهرتون هرروز میتونید رفت و آمد کنید و مطمعن باشید اینقدر درآمدتون بالا خواهد بود که شاید نخواید برید تخصص بخونید.دارو باشید که خیلی راحته.میتونید داروخونتونو بدید اجاره خودتون بیاد یه داروخونه تو شهرتون اجاره کنید.
بازم بستگی به استان خودتون داره.

----------


## mehrab98

> 



اینو خودم دیدم و میدونم.........  :Yahoo (21):  ... الان فیروزکوه و شهریار کجاش محرومه؟؟  :Yahoo (21):  ... والا بخدا من اینجا هارو  زیاد رفتم جتی شهرکای اطرافشم دیدم.. فقط ساوجبلاغ نرفتم تا حالااشتهاردم ک مال کرجه دیگه جز تهران نیس...

----------


## asas

> شهر منم دانشگاه نداره بیمارستان بزرگ نداره ولی فرمانداری ویژه هست


نفهمیدم الان موافقی یا مخالف؟؟
بهرحال هرچی باشه همه مناطق محروم در یه حد نیستن.خیلیاشون از مراکز استانهای درجه دو و سه بهترن

----------


## rezagmi

> شما ازون pdf ک تو نت هست گفتین درسته؟؟
> مال تهرانو دیدم خوب بود ب نظرم... شهریار و فیروزکوه و ساوجبلاغ! حالا شهریار و فیروزکوه خوبه... ولی ساوجبلاغو نمیدونم نرفتم تا حالا!! ولی خب ی چیزی الان تو خود اینا میشه کار کرد یا باید بری روستاهای اطرافشون؟؟؟ شهریار میدونم روستا زیاد داره... و جاهاش خوفه!


آره دیگه منظور روستاها هستند
اصل این طرح بر این هست که با هزینه کمتر یعنی بدوم پرداخت 15 16 تومن معهود پزشک برای جاهایی که پزشک قدم نمیزاره دست و پا بکنند چه عمومی چه متخصص

----------


## rezagmi

> نفهمیدم الان موافقی یا مخالف؟؟
> بهرحال هرچی باشه همه مناطق محروم در یه حد نیستن.خیلیاشون از مراکز استانهای درجه دو و سه بهترن


کلا با سهمیه مناطق محروم مخالفم :Yahoo (15):

----------


## خوبه

به نظر من در مورد رشته های تعهدی لازم هست که یه موصوعی رو برای خودتون روشن کنید.هدفتون از ورود به رشته های پزشکی چیه؟اگه هدفتون خدمته,کجا بهتر از منطقه محروم واسه خدمت؟اگه پول میخاید که این بستگی به شم اقتصادی خودتون داره.نه به رشته و رتبتون.حتی شاید تو شهرستانا درآمد بهتری داشته باشید.که خوب البته همینطور هم هست.
اگه واسه علم و دانش و ادامه تحصیل میاید که خوب بهتره دوباره کنکور بدید,هرچند شاید تا چندسال دیگه این قانون رو هم برداشتن و شد که بتونید تخصص بگیرید.چون سیاستها همیشه به نفع پزشکاست و بهبود وضعیت اونها.البته همین الانم شاید شرایطی باشع که مثلا شاگرد اول بتونه تخصص بخونه. بازم تحقیق کنید.بستگی به شرایط خودتون داره.

----------


## asas

> کلا با سهمیه مناطق محروم مخالفم


من کلا با هر سهمیه ای مخالفم.سهمیه مناطق سهمیه شهدا و ایثارگران.سهمیه مناطق محروم.همش بی عدالتی محضه که اقایون به اسم عدالت اموزشی این کارو کردن.مثل همه کارهای احمقانشون که جز ضرر هیچی نداشته واسمون

----------


## asas

> به نظر من در مورد رشته های تعهدی لازم هست که یه موصوعی رو برای خودتون روشن کنید.هدفتون از ورود به رشته های پزشکی چیه؟اگه هدفتون خدمته,کجا بهتر از منطقه محروم واسه خدمت؟اگه پول میخاید که این بستگی به شم اقتصادی خودتون داره.نه به رشته و رتبتون.حتی شاید تو شهرستانا درآمد بهتری داشته باشید.که خوب البته همینطور هم هست.
> اگه واسه علم و دانش و ادامه تحصیل میاید که خوب بهتره دوباره کنکور بدید,هرچند شاید تا چندسال دیگه این قانون رو هم برداشتن و شد که بتونید تخصص بگیرید.چون سیاستها همیشه به نفع پزشکاست و بهبود وضعیت اونها.البته همین الانم شاید شرایطی باشع که مثلا شاگرد اول بتونه تخصص بخونه. بازم تحقیق کنید.بستگی به شرایط خودتون داره.


تحصیل به قصد خدمت و به قصد علم و دانش بدون توجه به درآمد یه افراطی گری بیش نیس که خیلی زود چوبشو میخورین

----------


## خوبه

> تحصیل به قصد خدمت و به قصد علم و دانش بدون توجه به درآمد یه افراطی گری بیش نیس که خیلی زود چوبشو میخورین


این نظر شماست دوست عزیز.چوب رو کسی میخوره که مستحق مجازات باشه نه کسی کهقصدش کمک به بنده خداست.البته تا تصور شما از چوب خوردن چی باشه.مطمعن باشید کسی که توکارش متبحر باشه درآمد بدی هم نداره.

----------


## asas

> این نظر شماست دوست عزیز.چوب رو کسی میخوره که مستحق مجازات باشه نه کسی کهقصدش کمک به بنده خداست.البته تا تصور شما از چوب خوردن چی باشه.مطمعن باشید کسی که توکارش متبحر باشه درآمد بدی هم نداره.


آرمانگرایی خصوصیت جوانیه
روزگار نشون میده همیشه 2 بعلاوه 2 نمیشه چهار. اینقدر رادیکال و انتگرال و سیگما کنارش میذاره تا همه چی بشه به غیر از چهار.
امیدوارم منظورمو خوب رسونده باشم

----------


## مهسـا

> ببخشید دوستان رشته های تعهدی فقط بومی استانه خودمونه یا مثلا من که خوزستانم احتمال داره تعهد اصفهان قبول بشم؟


نه نمیشه

----------


## mehrab98

> آرمانگرایی خصوصیت جوانیه
> روزگار نشون میده همیشه 2 بعلاوه 2 نمیشه چهار. اینقدر رادیکال و انتگرال و سیگما کنارش میذاره تا همه چی بشه به غیر از چهار.
> امیدوارم منظورمو خوب رسونده باشم


لهم کردی...   :Yahoo (4):  
رفع اسپم: بزارید نتایج بیاد بعد بیشتر تحقیق میکنیم....

----------


## asas

> لهم کردی...   
> رفع اسپم: بزارید نتایج بیاد بعد بیشتر تحقیق میکنیم....


منظورم این نبود تعهدی بده ها.من خودم اگه رتبم نرسه به روزانه میرم تعهدی.بهتر از هیچیه

----------


## khaan

داروسازی تعهدی کاملا ارزشش رو داره چون تحت هر شرایطی  بالای 90% درآمد داروسازی به داروفروشی و مواد بهداشتی فروشی در داروخانه هست که مدرکت چه دکترای حرفه ای از دانشگاه آزاد واحد آیت الله آملی باشه چه پسا دکترا از هاروارد باشه بازم یه کار انجام میدی. حالا تعهد برای خدمت در استان خودتون داشته باشی که چه بهتر توی شهر خودتون داروخونه میزنی و اعتبارتم بیشتره چون خیلیا میشناسنت. 
دندونپزشکی هم در شرایط فعلی تعهدیش کاملا ارزشش رو داره به قول دوستمون باید با کله رفت. البته کمی هم ریسک هست چون ممکنه فردا پس فردا ببینن دندونپزشک عمومی زیاد هست بعضی از جراحی هایی که الان دندونپزشکای عمومی انجام میدن رو ازشون بگیرن. درواقع کلی از کارها رو دندونپزشک عمومی حق نداره انجام بده ولی تقریبا در همه شهرها دندونپزشک عمومی همه کار میکنه چون نظارتی وجود داره اما ممکنه فردا به خاطر مسایل مالی بیان نظارت رو افزایش بدن که در این صورت درآمد دندانپزشکی عمومی بسیار کاهش پیدا کنه. ولی در هر صورت درآمد این رشته زیاد خواهد بود. 

پزشکی تعهدی برای خانم هایی که شرایط خانوادگی خوب دارن شاید مناسب باشه چون اینجور افراد معمولا در شهر خودشون میمونن ولی برای آقایون و همینطور خانم هایی که آیندشون به تلاش خودشون بستگی داره، اصلا خوب نیست و عملا نادیده گرفتن آینده هست. پزشکی اگه آینده ای داشته باشه در تخصص گرفتن هست در شهرهای بزرگ حتی متخصصین هم درآمد کافی رو در خیلی از رشته ها ندارن شما فرض کن که فردی تا 10 سال حق شرکت در تخصص رو نداشته باشه. این ده سال هم یه مغلطه هست کسی تا ده سال بعد از فارغ التحصیلی ادامه تحصیل نده دیگه درگیر خانواده و بازار کار میشه و هیچوقت نمیتونه درس بخونه. شاید یکی بیاد بگه من در 40 سالگی میتونم درس بخونم و متخصص بشم که این حرف هم از روی هیجان هست. کسی در 40 سالگی شروع کنه و تا 44 سالگی درس بخونه و طرح دوره تخصص رو هم طی بکنه، حداقل تا 50 سالگی طول میکشه که به عنوان یه متخصص، به صورت آزاد و برای خودش بتونه در بیمارستان یا مطب کار کنه. که خب کهولت سن و تماشای جوانان 30 ساله پرانرژی هم قدرت رقابت رو ازشون میگیره.

----------


## rezagmi

> داروسازی تعهدی کاملا ارزشش رو داره چون تحت هر شرایطی  بالای 90% درآمد داروسازی به داروفروشی و مواد بهداشتی فروشی در داروخانه هست که مدرکت چه دکترای حرفه ای از دانشگاه آزاد واحد آیت الله آملی باشه چه پسا دکترا از هاروارد باشه بازم یه کار انجام میدی. حالا تعهد برای خدمت در استان خودتون داشته باشی که چه بهتر توی شهر خودتون داروخونه میزنی و اعتبارتم بیشتره چون خیلیا میشناسنت. 
> .


ببخشید متن رو تا همین دو خط خوندم ولی ی چیز رو توجه نکردید این شما هستید که تعهد میدید نه وزارت بهداشت
هیچ تعهدی نیست که حتما به شما داخل شهر مجوز بدن و باید مثل بقیه درخواست بدید و تو صف انتظار بمونید

----------


## drmoslem

من باشم آزاد رو ترجیح میدم به تعهدی

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط drmoslem


من باشم آزاد رو ترجیح میدم به تعهدی



منم همینطور!

البته ان شاالله که هرگز مجبور به انتخاب بین یکی از این دوتا نشیم_

----------


## gign

پزشکی تعهدی= مثال بارز برده داری

----------


## zeynabm

بچه ها به نظرتون یکی دندان تعهدی بیاره ،بره یا نه ؟!

----------


## asas

> بچه ها به نظرتون یکی دندان تعهدی بیاره ،بره یا نه ؟!


اگه نره سال بعد نمیذارن بره :Yahoo (1):

----------


## asas

> پزشکی تعهدی= مثال بارز برده داری


حالا یه کم شدتشو کم کن

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط asas


حالا یه کم شدتشو کم کن


کم کردن نداره که، همینه دیگه!_

----------


## asas

> _
> 
> کم کردن نداره که، همینه دیگه!_


نه کجاش همینه؟

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط asas


نه کجاش همینه؟



خب همونه!
 ببخشید،
از نظر شما تعریف برده داری چیه؟!_

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط asas


نه کجاش همینه؟



خب همونه!
 ببخشید،
از نظر شما تعریف برده داری چیه؟!_

----------


## asas

> _
> 
> 
> خب همونه!
>  ببخشید،
> از نظر شما تعریف برده داری چیه؟!_


برده داری یعنی صبح تا شب در خدمت کسی باشی بدن کوچکترین درامد و حقی.مورد احترام نباشی و ازادی در زندگیت نباشه

----------


## gign

> حالا یه کم شدتشو کم کن


شرایط رو بسنجی فرق چندانی ندارن...

----------


## khaan

> ببخشید متن رو تا همین دو خط خوندم ولی ی چیز رو توجه نکردید این شما هستید که تعهد میدید نه وزارت بهداشت
> هیچ تعهدی نیست که حتما به شما داخل شهر مجوز بدن و باید مثل بقیه درخواست بدید و تو صف انتظار بمونید


بله درسته تعهد رو دانشجو میده. اولویت هم برای اشتغال در استان خودتون هست. این قسمت که بنده عرض کردم مختص کسانی بود که وزارت بهداشت اونها رو در شهر خودشون شاغل میکنه که قطعا تعدادشون کم خواهد بود.

----------

